
Ask HN: How do you keep up to date with your field? - vineet
We are reading blogs less often [1], and most of us here are in fields that are rapidly changing. What works for you in keeping up to date?<p>The answer for me has been learning a little bit from hacker news, a little bit from coworkers, a little bit from meetups, and a few good aggregations of the best posts in marketing, entrepreneurship, js, etc. But, it feels like there has to be better ways to do it.<p>I am curious to hear good ideas.<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13966190
======
CyberFonic
By "field" I assume some area in IT.

My primary source of breaking news is Hacker News. The links provide me with a
good general overview of what is happening overall in IT.

In my specific niche (MBSE/PLE/GenProg/IoT/CPS) I visit [http://modeling-
languages.com](http://modeling-languages.com) for field specific general
(isn't that an oxymoron?) news. Other than that I read IEEE and ACM journals
and papers published by practitioners whom I follow. I also read the blogs of
a small number of people who have genuine knowledge to share.

As far as programming languages and frameworks go, I only deep dive on an as
needed basis (which is rarely). There is way too much conflicting information,
especially in the area of JS frameworks.

IMHO many programmers are caught up in the jack of all frameworks / languages
/ tools drama. We are paid to deliver dependable solutions to real problems on
time and on budget. The many distractions only reduce our effectiveness.

